# Vacinations



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

So I know normally puppies get shots at 8, 12, 16 weeks, and my question is if my pups first shot were earlier than 8 weeks should I still keep the month spacing in between. Thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, because shots given earlier than 8 weeks are pretty much useless because the antibodies they get from their mother's milk cancel them out. So, unless the puppies were orphaned and raised on formula there is no reason to vaccinate puppies earlier than about 8 weeks. 

After the last booster at 16 weeks (some people wait til 6 months for the last booster), I'd booster both Rabies and DHPP one year after and thats it.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks yeah the pups were hand raised so thats why they were vaccinated earlier than 8 weeks, so I should get the second set a month after the first and the third a month after that.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Is it really necessary to get a series of shots? The reason I'm asking is, since puppies have maternal antibodies, the vaccines will not work. They only work when the maternal antibodies wear off. I got this from another website " At six weeks of age, 25% of the puppies could be immunized. At 9 weeks, 40% of the puppies were able to respond to the vaccine and were protected. The number increased to 60% by 16 weeks, and by 18 weeks, 95% of the puppies could be immunized." Doesn't it make sense to get the first 5in1 shot at 18 weeks and rabies at 24 weeks than follow up with a 1 year anniversary booster? This way your only giving a total of 4 vaccines for the life of the dog.


----------

